# Cost to share a horse/pony



## deja224 (19 March 2009)

I am looking in to share a horse, i rang some one as they had a pony that need riding in the week as the kids where busy with school, all sounded good untill she said about price, she said i will need to pay for livery and pay some towards food, shoeing ect, the pony is on d.i.y livery so i will need to muck out ect, the price she said is more than what i used to keep 2 ponies for, what would you expect to pay??


----------



## Durhamchance (19 March 2009)

Most of the shares round here are £20-30 per week all in.


----------



## MrsElle (19 March 2009)

I was asking for £25 a week for Ellie for 4 or 5 days sharing.  I was willing to do stable duties if the sharer didnt want to for the same price.

Ells is on DIY but there are other costs to consider, worming, feed, farrier, insurance, etc etc


----------



## pennyh (19 March 2009)

no more than £10 per day of the share


----------



## happyhack (19 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I am looking in to share a horse, i rang some one as they had a pony that need riding in the week as the kids where busy with school, all sounded good untill she said about price, she said i will need to pay for livery and pay some towards food, shoeing ect, the pony is on d.i.y livery so i will need to muck out ect, the price she said is more than what i used to keep 2 ponies for, what would you expect to pay?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Bloody hell!!! That is taking the mick!! Thats not sharing thats loaning!!

I used to pay around £20-£30 per week all in.


----------



## bhpride (19 March 2009)

I think covering the full price of livery is to much and a bit unfair even esp if it's expensive. 

I have two sharers I charge £10pw each, half for shoeing every 4 months - (I split between them it so they're not paying £30 every 8 weeks) and no stable duties, just riding. Then again I'm probably to nice for my own good lol

Payment for share should be a contribution to help, not to pay for someone elses horse lol


----------



## Accy (19 March 2009)

I ask for 70.00 GBP per month, for as many days as my sharer wants to do no chores expected works out at approx 17.50 per week, i dont think that is to much


----------



## deja224 (19 March 2009)

ok well she said be min £70.00 a week so i will see what i can sort feel it will be cheeper to loan


----------



## ihatework (19 March 2009)

It sort of depends on the calibre of the horse and what you are expected to do.

For example, my horse lives out and I don't ask/expect any general stable duties of my sharer. She is free to ride as much or as little as she likes, she just has to turn up bring in and tack up. However, the horse has an old injury and therefore I impose on her that she can only hack and has to be careful about the ground. For that she pays £50 a month which just covers his shoes (although she did recently offer to pay for a physio session for him). Through the winter she has ridden twice a week, when the clocks change it is likely to be 3-4 times a week.

However this same horse (pre-retirement) had a different sharer. In fact it was more like a full loan of a well schooled comp horse, but with the benefit to the loaner that I was there to do any stable duties or exercise if she couldn't. She could have lessons/compete and use my transport. Only stipulation on my part was that she had to care for him a minimum of 4 days a week and he had to be kept at my yard. For that she paid £150 per month.


----------



## bhpride (19 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
ok well she said be min £70.00 a week so i will see what i can sort feel it will be cheeper to loan 

[/ QUOTE ]










 lord, Is the DIY yard made of gold or something then? lol


----------



## MontyandZoom (19 March 2009)

My sharer pays £80 a month. For that she can ride every day if she likes but only hacking since Monty is an old boy. He is kept at grass and so she justs brings him in and rides. I go down every day so she really doesn't do any chores at all. That is bloody ridiculous. The reason i don't ask for any chores is because I lost my job and needed help for Mon financially. I was honest about what I wanted and so she is efeectively paying for rides. Someone could ride him for free if they did all the hardwork!!


----------



## happyhack (19 March 2009)

she will never find a sharer for that!

jesus, some people really take the piss!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (19 March 2009)

OMG £70 A WEEK! They will never get a sharer for that, never! Seriously they are taking the piss. I pay £60 a month for my share horse and ride 3 times a week, on my days i go down and do everything for him, but i love doing that so its not a chore. You ca get a much better deal than that, you may as well own one of your bloody own!


----------



## sarah23 (19 March 2009)

My sharer pays £40 a month and then £20 towards his shoes every 7 weeks. She can ride as much as she likes and competes him.

She is a very good rider and is doing wonders for my boy and getting him out doing dressage so i did try to give her a good deal.


----------



## blackmagic (19 March 2009)

I used to pay £25 pw for my share horse. Owner only used him on sat afternoons to give a lesson on. Could ride/visit as often as I wanted so long as I respected he was older and didn't push him, and I let the owner know when I would be there so she knew when she would need to do the chores. I only had to feed, groom &amp; do his haynet &amp; water, she always mucked out.
Sounds like they are looking for someone to finance their horse to me.


----------



## smirnoff_ice07 (19 March 2009)

Wow that is ridiculous!
Think it costs me less than that to keep my horse, I def don't spend £280 a month on him!


----------

